# Anyone see any Flameback Angels in GTA stores?



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Looking for a flameback angel perferrably a Juvie: http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+16+446&pcatid=446

In the 6+ hours it would take me to visit local stores I thought I would toss it out and ask if anyone has seen any recently in the GTA area.

Much appreciated


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Both SUM and Big Al's Scarborough have had them in the last couple of weeks, iirc... Might be worth a call first?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

was at BA's scarborough today and they had none that I saw


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Would for sure call Ken at SUM. If he doesn't have it, normally he can request it on his next order coming from that area.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I visit SUM every weekend, he did have some cherubs recently, though maybe he had sold out of flamebacks by the time I got there. I do have some time, so I'll see if he can get me one.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

East Africa shipment always has flamebacks, but they are only once every couple of months or so.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Bump...


My QT is empty time for that flameback! If anyone has seen any it would be appreciated. Visited SUM yesterday, none, they did say it may be a long time...

Going to wander around a few stores today, perhaps reef raft and Aquatic Kingdom.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

call lucky's aquarium

I think I seen one yesterday


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

oo didn't know of that store. Well I wandered into Aquatic kingdom and they had a few cherubs and i just had to have one! So the flameback will have to wait until the next tank.


----------

